# February meeting



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Date and Time:* Sunday, 24 February at 1 PM
*Topic:* Demonstration of how to set up a Walstad tank
*Where:* Nancy (Haiven) is generously hosting the club again this month.
*What to Bring:* Membership cards, snacks, plants to trade (members only)

The Walstad method is an easy way of establishing a successful planted aquarium. It was developed in the 1990s by Diana Walstad, and described in her book, _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_. Walstad tanks use soil substrate, low to medium lighting, no CO2, and no artificial fertilizers. Once mature, they are very stable and require little maintenance.

Address of the meeting is available on our web site, http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html. More information about the Walstad method is available in the El Natural forum here on APC.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds fun!

Thanks for hosting again Nancy!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting again, and haven't forgot about getting angelfish from you. just been busy.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Just moved back into town. Can't wait to attend. Will need the address though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

JJ, just go to the club web site from the link above, and use the auto-responder. Send an email to the responder, and it will email you back with the address.

When we have meetings in member's homes we don't like to publish their addresses on the web.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am going to do everything in my power to make this meeting. If not I can try to drop some plantsoff with Nancy since she lives close to my work. 

BTW, who should I talk to about maybe getting my 2013 membership card? Is that Mike Cameron?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> BTW, who should I talk to about maybe getting my 2013 membership card? Is that Mike Cameron?


yes; however Nancy is now the club treasurer so she may be able to assist as well


----------



## KingBichir (Jun 12, 2012)

going to be attending and joining the club. just started a 75g and looking for some ground cover plants(dwarf baby tears or something similar but open to suggestions)


----------



## rmtsaucedo (Dec 22, 2012)

I won't be able to make this meeting!  I'm so sad I will be missing the demonstration!! My husband has vacation and we will be out of town. But I would still love to leave some clippings of plants I need to trim if possible. Do you think the clippings would be okay if I left them with someone who is attending on the Friday before the meeting?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sure, they will be fine. The easiest way is to put them in a plastic bag with some wet paper towel, but no water.


----------

